# Zoo Walk Part II, A Raj-A-Palooza



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok, since Raj is such a fan of Gorilla pics, I spent some time with the fellas today:



20140628 590 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140628 591 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140628 132 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140628 323 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

straighten #3 and ill nominate it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> straighten #3 and ill nominate it.



Ok, hows this?



20140628 1321 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice round Two.#4 looks like it has a lot on its mind. I fav #3


----------



## pjaye (Jun 28, 2014)

You know, I hated gorillas until I met you and saw your pictures. These are fantastic.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > straighten #3 and ill nominate it.
> ...




ok, how's this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-2014-potm-nomination-thread.html#post3266895


----------



## Eclectix (Jun 28, 2014)

Love the gorillas. The plexiglass they use at the zoo here has terrible warping properties, leaving any photos taken through it distorted and blurred badly. I have to shoot only where I have a clear view over a mote or similar.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice set of photos.  Make sure you are in the Wildlife category. LOL!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, this is the only time I get to see there behavior.. And really nice action shot with them drinking the water..
But whatever happened to its right hand and right leg in #1 & #2, it all seems to have blended into one big pillar :shock:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2014)

Good eye Raj.Never noticed that,that is strange how it blended together like that.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice round Two.#4 looks like it has a lot on its mind. I fav #3



Thanks DS - I always have a good time shooting the gorillas.  Never ceases to amaze me how human they can be at times.



symplybarb said:


> You know, I hated gorillas until I met you and saw your pictures. These are fantastic.





Braineack said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Wow.. guys.. thank you. Truly. I'm not even sure what to say here.



Raj_55555 said:


> Thanks, this is the only time I get to see there behavior.. And really nice action shot with them drinking the water..
> But whatever happened to its right hand and right leg in #1 & #2, it all seems to have blended into one big pillar :shock:





DarkShadow said:


> Good eye Raj.Never noticed that,that is strange how it blended together like that.



Not sure to be honest, might just be the angle at which the shot was taken, either because it was shot through glass or just the way the light hit it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

Eclectix said:


> Love the gorillas. The plexiglass they use at the zoo here has terrible warping properties, leaving any photos taken through it distorted and blurred badly. I have to shoot only where I have a clear view over a mote or similar.



Pexiglass does suck, not doubt about it.  Lol.  So far at least I can still get some shots through the stuff at the Henry Doorly, but it can be challenging at times trying to find a spot where reflections don't pretty much ruin the whole thing particularly when the place is crowded and you really can't move around much to minimize them.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 29, 2014)

There are so many places to photograph in Nebraska. Hubby has a sister in Omaha so we get to go there sometimes...Love all your shots as always, Todd...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> There are so many places to photograph in Nebraska. Hubby has a sister in Omaha so we get to go there sometimes...Love all your shots as always, Todd...



Well next time you make it to town let me know, we'll go out and make a day of it.  Me, I love it here.  Best place on earth to be an amateur shutter bug...  Granted Africa would be a close second but you can't get a decent bagel over there so I think we edge them out just slightly on that basis alone.. lol.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2014)

Love to go to Africa but with my luck I probably will get bite by a Black Mamba, then i got to worry who is taking my gear while I am foaming out the mouth and going into mad convulsions.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Love to go to Africa but with my luck I probably will get bite by a Black Mamba, then i got to worry who is taking my gear while I am foaming out the mouth and going into mad convulsions.



I actually lived there for a couple of years in the early 90's.  I do miss it sometimes, but all in all life is pretty much what happens while your making other plans.  Lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 29, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Good eye Raj.Never noticed that,that is strange how it blended together like that.





robbins.photo said:


> Not sure to be honest, might just be the angle at which the shot was taken, either because it was shot through glass or just the way the light hit it.


It looks like he found a portal to a different dimension through his legs..


----------



## dolina (Jul 2, 2014)

I wish I could take zoo animals without people criticising me.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 2, 2014)

dolina said:


> I wish I could take zoo animals without people criticising me.


take them where? :scratch:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

dolina said:


> I wish I could take zoo animals without people criticising me.


Well not to worry.  Just remember the next time you are at the zoo taking pictures that you are their for your enjoyment, not to impress any critics.

If someone does criticize then see if there is anything in it you can use to improve, and if not discard it.  Life is too short to burden yourself with other people's snark.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Good eye Raj.Never noticed that,that is strange how it blended together like that.
> ...


The portal thing might be their backup plan in case the wings don't do the job.  Lol


----------

